# How to write-protect pen drive?



## shri (Sep 21, 2007)

Viruses...viruses...viruses... 
Damn. I need to protect my pen drive from them. 
Is there a way to write-protect an entire pen drive but still be able to read its contents? And turn-off the write protection whenever i want.
Obviously this method should work on all pc's and only i should be the one to control the write-protection function.
(Don't suggest to buy pen drive with a mechanical switch. Some software solution plz.)


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 22, 2007)

use folder lock


----------



## utsav (Sep 22, 2007)

^^r u joking


----------



## vish786 (Sep 22, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> ^^r u joking



one can use a software provided along with imation pen drive..

or use folder lock but a small registry has to b merged in ur friends comp... for getting it work.


----------



## shri (Sep 26, 2007)

folder lock will prevent reading too. doesn't it?


----------



## Garbage (Sep 26, 2007)

^^ yeh.. it prevents from reading too !!!


----------



## shri (Sep 26, 2007)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> use folder lock




Read correctly and post dude.
Wasting time...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 27, 2007)

shri said:
			
		

> Read correctly and post dude.
> Wasting time...



From your post it is apparent that you wanted to protect your data. That means data can be accessed by you only. If you use Folder Lock, you can achieve the same effect. After protection, you can write to that folder by using the password which you provided at the time of protection. This protection is portable also. If you care to google, you can find out all these. i was just trying to help you and not waste your time.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 27, 2007)

His aim wasn't to protect his *data* but to protect his *pen drive* from infection across several computers it might be plugged in at. So Folder-Lock is out of the question as it makes the data portability difficult.


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 27, 2007)

shri- What brand ?

There are few softwares which can write protect but those are product dependent.  Usually such tools come along with the product.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 27, 2007)

i know the registry hack to make impose write protection on USB drives in windows
it requires windows restart

or may be a windows hack which does not require restart to write protect pen drives...
MVPs common u guys must know such hacks.. plzz share..


----------



## sumeetindia (Sep 27, 2007)

I will recommend you to use a portabe antivirus known as ClamWin Portable
It's lite on system,Small ,handy ,easy to use - antivirus application for portable dvices like pendrives,Ipods etc.
It can be updated 

*portableapps.com/apps/utilities/clamwin_portable

Its a better option rather than locking the folder.


----------



## shri (Sep 28, 2007)

Hackattack said:
			
		

> shri- What brand ?



Kingston Datatraveller 100 (2GB)
I didn't get any software along with it.

Does registry hack affect only my pen drive or any pen drive that may be plugged into a system in future?


----------



## bitmaster (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is what you want:

penprotectorenglish.wordpress.com

I had same problem, now I am protected from virus.


Bye

Bitmaz


----------



## ashwinc31 (Jan 19, 2009)

Found a very good freeware. Wow, i just realized how old this thread is. I know it's late but this is the first page that comes up on google when i search "write pretect pen drive". So it'll easier for others to find something they can actually use without having to pay anything.

*www.gaijin.at/dlusbwp.php

Really neat small program. Put it on ur pen drive, select the language of your choice and you have two options - write protect enable or disable. No password protect. You can view all folders and files ubt cant move any so no viruses can infect ur flash drive. Well, that's kind of obvious i guess with it being WRITE PROTECT and all.


----------



## VexByte (Jan 20, 2009)

See : *www.troublefixers.com/disable-data-writing-on-your-usb-drive-to-protect-it-from-viruses/


----------

